# How much in one day?



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been wondering lately if I smoke too much a day....I often smoke about an eighth a day....

How much do YOU smoke a day?


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi heenhoff17, for starters i dont think you smoke to much because if i could iwould smoke an 1/8 a day but until the harvest the wife and i can only afford to smoke maybe a gram or 2 a day(total).


----------



## Super Skunk (Feb 12, 2010)

Heemhoff17 only you can decide if you are smokin too much bro or sis. If you are questioning the amount you smoke then either you are smokin' too much, or not near enough. I believe that as long as smoking does not interfere with your daily activities, personal obligations, or personal finances you are fine. The amount that any of us smoke is really irreleveant, since every one of us has different circumstances that determine the amount we smoke. I have yet to find anyone on this site that does not have the intelligence to know what is enough. I am certain that you also know how much is too much.


----------



## benevolence6gc (Feb 12, 2010)

Also what is your method of smoking? 
Joints use much more than bongs as vaporizers usually use even less than bongs.
Oh I smoked about a gram a day unless I have more than maybe 2 grams a day.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 12, 2010)

3 gravity hits per day. Thats what I allow myself. 
Sometimes 1 in the day, and a couple at night.
Or Ill save up and take all 3 late night. 
But no matter what, never more than 3.

I have my own philosophy. If you need drugs to live, your not much a person. Alcohol and Bud is to be enjoyed, not to be dependent on, or be a crutch in life.
Thats unless it is actually being prescribed to help with a disability/illness.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hmm it really depends,,,and everyone is diffrent 

somedays i may smoke just 1 joint other days it may be 6 or more 

but spearchucker philosophy i agree with 
:48:*


----------



## IRISH (Feb 12, 2010)

i have much weed now, and will go weeks w/o even smoking. like ukgirl, may be 1 j a day, and other times, when friends are over, it may be 6...

i agree with super skunk. never let it interfere with your finances. pay those bills. keep your gold card gold...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

it varies..but hubby and I go through about an ounce a week..sometimes half that sometimes more.. I dont worry about it many other things to worry about in life. if I am worrying about how much I smoke what is the point of smoking?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 12, 2010)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> 3 gravity hits per day. Thats what I allow myself.
> Sometimes 1 in the day, and a couple at night.
> Or Ill save up and take all 3 late night.
> But no matter what, never more than 3.
> ...



Reminds me of an old quote, Spear 

I used to smoke marijuana. But I'll tell you something: I would only smoke it in the late evening. Oh, occasionally the early evening, but usually the late evening - or the mid-evening. Just the early evening, midevening and late evening. Occasionally, early afternoon, early mid-afternoon, or perhaps the late-midafternoon. Oh, sometimes the early-mid-late-early morning. . . But never at dusk! Never at dusk, I would never do that.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2010)

I smoke til the Jars empty than get another off the shelf.. It is not unusual for me to smoke 12+ joints a day with bong hit in between.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

It all depends for me...I'm takeing a break right now so I can pass a US if I happen to get one for a job, but it's not hard to smoke an 1/8 in a day, especially if you have friends stopping over.  When I'm burning alot though I use my one hitter dug-out.  Being laid-off I could really let it get out of hand if I don't watch it.  I don't burn while I'm working.

I really like what Super Skunk, and others had to say about it not getting out of control!


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is very true....I myself don't find it a problem....I was just interested to see what you guys do a day...

my usual method is a bong or a steam roller...but i do roll joints and blunts if theres 3 people involved...


God damn I just have to say this...Clint Eastwood movies....are so badass. This guy is amazing


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 12, 2010)

1/8th to 1/4th a day unless it's really good then i only roll 2 joints to last all day or longer


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

When I get home from work and everything settles down, a couple few hits off a real dank kush might do it. However, if it is something not so dank I might have to smoke a whole J and then stay on it and back it up with pipe hits. Weekends are a different story (providing of course I am not working..) but it still depends heavily on the dank factor. That and taste. If I have something a little less potent but I'm all geeked out on the flavor, I might just go with that. Even if it takes a little more to get me where I need to be. That will kill stash real quick.


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2010)

Depends on the quality of my bud...the Rez cross I hve right now will be in jars for a while because I can only smoke a hit or two at a sitting...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 13, 2010)

Depending on work and how im feeling, i might not smoke on weekdays. Last week i didnt smoke monday-thursday, then last night me and my friend went through like 2 grams. And like hamster said, depends on the quality of the bud. sometimes ill take a few hits and be set for a night, other times i smoke a bowl every hour or so.


----------



## mzblowitbytheO (Feb 13, 2010)

i smoke about an 1/8th or so a day as well


----------



## MeatnCheese (Feb 14, 2010)

Depending on the bud (I always had schwag/unknown crap from Mexico) alone I could do an ounce every 1-2 weeks, or if it was good schwag (sometimes it was) 1zip a month.  

If I was with other people, pshh, who the heck knows.  Easily a zip a week if I wanted.


----------



## Dahova (Feb 21, 2010)

countless ounces have been cosumed too much for a average, but ill try  schwag ounce a week  homegrown 7-14 grams a weekwith friends


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 21, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> Depending on work and how I'm feeling, i might not smoke on weekdays. Last week i didn't smoke Monday-Thursday, then last night me and my friend went through like 2 grams. And like hamster said, depends on the quality of the bud. sometimes ill take a few hits and be set for a night, other times i smoke a bowl every hour or so.


You smoke just like I do. An eighth lasts me for a month sometimes. It depends on how many times I join a party. In a group, I always smoke a lot more than I do by myself. I don't smoke every day, but on the days I do, I have a one-hitter about 4 times in the evening, and those are small hits. I only smoke the best when it's mine, so one hit is like 5 hits of most peoples weed.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 21, 2010)

half a quarter a day between 2 of us, weekdays, we smoke from 6pm until bed about 11:30pm

we call it that, half quarter= 1/8 i guess

Weekends and holidays maybe a 1/4 each day


----------



## jwnich93 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll smoke a gram a day, Bowl in the morning, and evening time. depending on what I'm doing.  If I have stuff I gotta do I might just smoke a small bowl.  If nothings going on and I'm just sitting around hanging out I would smoke a bowl on the hour every hour. God how I love marijuana, such a treat


----------

